# Can X-Ray Be scanned?



## NagpurDaMunda (Oct 3, 2006)

My friend had got some serious problem in his abdomen and he want to send his X-rays to U.S ...Now the question is that how can he send that digitally ...Can X-Ray Be scanned?


----------



## jack// ani (Oct 4, 2006)

haven't tried ever, so not sure about it....i guess it can be scanned!!


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 4, 2006)

NagpurDaMunda said:
			
		

> My friend had got some serious problem in his abdomen and he want to send his X-rays to U.S ...Now the question is that how can he send that digitally ...Can X-Ray Be scanned?


Ive tried it.. You can scan them... BTW, why don.t you try them yourself.. You've got nothing to lose...


----------



## cybertooth (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes X-Ray can be scanned but you need a transperancy scanner for the same because it is like a transperancy film which can be viewed with backlighting while a scanner projects light from the front hence even if you get a image it is worhtless from diagnostic point of view.
It is better if you can take a close up picture of the xray with a digital camera . arrange for a backlight preferably white light eg use a tube light or a cfl put a white translucent paper in front of it an place the x-ray on it now you are all set ,the other option is go to a doctor and use his x-ray view box. if the xray is from a diagnostic lab which has a digital X-ray ask them for a copy on a CD


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 5, 2006)

cybertooth said:
			
		

> Yes X-Ray can be scanned but you need a transperancy scanner for the same because it is like a transperancy film which can be viewed with backlighting while a scanner projects light from the front hence even if you get a image it is worhtless from diagnostic point of view.
> It is better if you can take a close up picture of the xray with a digital camera . arrange for a backlight preferably white light eg use a tube light or a cfl put a white translucent paper in front of it an place the x-ray on it now you are all set ,the other option is go to a doctor and use his x-ray view box. if the xray is from a diagnostic lab which has a digital X-ray ask them for a copy on a CD


No mate.. No special requirements for scanning an X ray.. Just closing the scanner cover will provide a white background, whch gives the xray the necessary contrast.. Try it yourself and find out...!!


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 6, 2006)

Actually, you can scan a x-ray without a transparency adapter. Transparency adapter is for slides! You can scan slides with these adapters and results will be similar to what it shows if they are put in a projector.

But for x-ray films, you don't need any adapter. Just scan them straight off with your scanner. At max, put a bright, spot-less, white paper at the back for the best light reflection.


----------



## avis_gan (Oct 6, 2006)

I once took photographs through my mobile and sent them


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 7, 2006)

@NagpurDaMunda
 y dont u fax it.......)))
  ya x-rays can be scanned .


----------

